
Physics for Doofuses: Why Beds Exist - blasdel
http://scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=464
======
ggchappell
> ... sleeping on a trampoline could actually be pretty comfortable.

FWIW, I _have_ slept on a trampoline. It was very comfortable.

------
bkudria
Totally not the article I was expecting. This is about why (and, really, how)
mattresses exist, not beds.

Why do _beds_ exist? Why don't we (In the West, I guess) sleep on mattresses
on the floor?

~~~
mgedmin
To avoid drafts, dirt and pests. To raise the height of the mattress, making
it easier to get in and out of bed.

(So says Wikipedia.)

